# APTOR , RAPTOR, 100% hets ???



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi, hoping someone can enlighten me, been looking on the net, but still a little confused.

Heres the deal.

I have a pair of APTOR 100% het raptor leos.

Am i right in thinking that the offspring will be on ave, 25% RAPTOR, 50% Aptor het Raptor and 25% ? what !!

Also, whats this 100% 66% and 33% all about, is it refering to the 50% hets above in the first generation , which will be 66% hets, and in the second generation 33% hets?

I have a feeling I am just complicating this more than i need to !!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> I have a pair of APTOR 100% het raptor leos.
> 
> Am i right in thinking that the offspring will be on ave, 25% RAPTOR, 50% Aptor het Raptor and 25% ? what !!


The 25% would be APTOR not het. for eclipse (i.e. not het. RAPTOR). As you can't tell these apart from the APTOR het RAPTORs, all APTORs would have a 2/3 (66%) chance of being het RAPTOR. Which brings me onto the next point....




> Also, whats this 100% 66% and 33% all about, is it refering to the 50% hets above in the first generation , which will be 66% hets, and in the second generation 33% hets?


The percentages are just the probability the gecko is heterozygous for a certain trait. So, for example, if you breed two het. albinos together, you will get 25% albino, 50% normal het. albino, 25% normal. As you can't tell the het albinos from the normals, all of the geckos that aren't visually albino have to be classified as 66% het albino (as 50%/75%, i.e. 2/3 or 66%, are hets). The same applies to any simple receissve gene...so eclipse, patternless, blizzard etc.

A 50% het would arise from a het. x a normal (as the offspring are 50% hets and 50% normal, but can't be told apart). Normally once the probability is below 50% people stop using exact percentages and just say 'possible het'.

A 33% het though, would probably arise from crossing a 50% het with a 100% het (as het x het = 66% het - as before - but as there is only a 50% chance once of the parents is het, the probability is halved).


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ah, its suddenly a lot clearer. Many thanks !

So, with my pair, i can 'hope' for 25% raptor and 75% aptor of which 2/3 will carry the raptor gene and 1/3 wont, but as you say, unles proved in the next generation, these will all be correctly refered to as 66% het raptors.

Also would i be right in thinking that my 100% hets were the result raptor x raptor and therefore carry both genes but dont show it, hence only being raptors. 

I think i got that a bit wrong somewhere ! how is a 100% het arrived at?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Ah, its suddenly a lot clearer. Many thanks !
> 
> So, with my pair, i can 'hope' for 25% raptor and 75% aptor of which 2/3 will carry the raptor gene and 1/3 wont, but as you say, unles proved in the next generation, these will all be correctly refered to as 66% het raptors.
> 
> ...


RAPTOR x RAPTOR will always give RAPTOR.

A 100% het is simply arrived at by crossing a homozygous recessive animal (e.g. an albino) with a normal (or a het.). Since the albino individual will always pass on one albino gene to the offspring, they will be 100% het.

You would hope your 100% het. RAPTORs came from a RAPTOR x APTOR pairing, but there would definitely have to be one parent that was visually eclipse (so almost certainly a RAPTOR).


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ah, i understand now !

Yes , I understand the sire to both was ron trempers 'famous' raptor, so would be thinking the dames were therefore aptors, hence the 100%, but they would have had to be 2nd generation aptors proven to be het raptors.

ok, I am with it now, many thanks for your help !


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> ah, i understand now !
> 
> Yes , I understand the sire to both was ron trempers 'famous' raptor, so would be thinking the dames were therefore aptors, hence the 100%, but they would have had to be 2nd generation aptors proven to be het raptors.
> 
> ok, I am with it now, many thanks for your help !


The mothers of yours would need to be proven het RAPTORs, since the eclipse gene would come from the father.

Think about albinos, you only need one albino to give 100% hets. It is the same with RAPTORs.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, yeah, that was my understanding, even if i put it in an ar*s about face way !!

just sit back and see what i get then ! 

thanks


----------

